# Santa Grizzly Claw



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congratulations, looks like a great saw! very similar to the Rikon 14" Deluxe saw (the one I have) which was also rated poorly for blade change on the FWW article. it's not totally false. I never found it to be a huge ordeal to change blades, but compared to the cast iron bandsaws it's slightly more complicated. still, I would take the steel body saws over the CI ones anyday.

enjoy the new capabilities!


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks as if Santa came early at your house. Thanks for the post. I like the tall fence.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new saw Enjoy .Thanks for the review.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats Wilson on the new saw. Your posting is pretty timely as I have also decided on the Grizzly G0457. Were you considering and other saws before you decided to buy the Grizzly? I would buy it tomorrow if I could get the same deal you did!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Grats on the saw….I have enjoyed my Grizzly for over a year now with no regrets…...Hopefully, they will keep up the great customer support along with decent pricing….the only thing I had to do with my saw was replace the OEM blade also….but I would typically do that anyway.

Happy Holidays…..I was wondering how santa was going to get an 8" jointer down my chimney? But if he can do a bandsaw then perhaps I won't have to do a bunch of modification….LOL


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

PurpLev I like the phase "enjoy the new capabilities" you are so dead on…Thanks Don try calling Grizzly and use this promo code (09WoodM.) and you should receive the 100.00 off. and maybe the shipping will be added as well its worth a try. It truly is a well built saw and a breeze to assemble. Let me know what you decide… and thank guy for reading this review…WC Blkcherry


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Great choice… pity I can't get Grizzly products here in the land downuder.
You will find that you will be doing things that you thought just not possible..Have fun and work safe…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, Wilson …. YOU'RE happy!

Congrats! Be safe, enjoy, and make dust


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review. I am sure this is going to be a good addition to your shop. I have always had a great deal of respect for both Grizzly tools and their customer service.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Wilson,
I wrote customer service to see if I could get the same deal. Thanks for sharing the product code.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Wilson,
The good folks at Grizzly responded at 8:12 this morning to an email I sent last night to tell me that the deal you got is good thru Dec. 31st. Thanks for posting, you saved me $189.00 off retail!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

This is what makes this site so much fun…people helping people. Congrats Don I hope that you enjoy your new addition as much as I am. This really made my day Don, thanks for reading my review and Happy Holidays. Wilson


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

Good folks at Grizzly you say Don….I am 2 for 2 on smashed in shipping and customer service where is it?? They lost me as a customer for life service after you take money is important to me…Glad you like the saw thank you for the review BC


----------



## mpientka (Dec 10, 2009)

A thorough review. Thanks


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear what has transpired with Grizzly Jeff, two for two would leave me with the same ill feelings. I hope that you can work thing out with Grizzly and have a great performing saw. Wilson


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have become a big fan of Grizzly. I have there smaller Bandsaw and love it. I'm ordering a Osc. Sander this morning from them today. Congrats!!!!


----------



## just_adam (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi There, Thanks for posting up a review blackcherry -

I also recently downloaded the FWW bandsaw shootout and noticed their complaint about fussy blade switchout; wasn't sure why and they didn't explain very clearly.

Anyway, I am vacillating between the G0457 and the G0555x with a riser block (cost extra). Aside from the motor horsepower, I cant see any remarkable differences between these two models. Anybody have any insight into which is better for what? I'm mostly keen on resawing.

Here's the g0555x "xtreme" bandsaw by grizzly (http://grizzly.com/products/14-Extreme-Series-Bandsaw/G0555X)?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Adam read all the post above by Don Newton you can save yourself an extra 189.00 saving on the G0457 if you order by Dec. 31st. My choice for resawing is the G0457 because of it I beam const. Riser block model will flex under heavy strain.


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

I read Adam's post with interest and want to thank you all for the reviews and comments. I'm also in the market for a bandsaw, my first, and have been for a LONG, LONG time. My eyes have been on the same two: G0555X (with riser block) and the G0457. Can someone tell me if the G0457 comes in one piece (mainly that is, I know some assembly is required)? My shop is in the basement and getting a beast of a saw down there may be problematic if at all possible. I'm living in Northern New Jersey and just found out that there's a Grizzly showroom just under three hours from here. Maybe a road trip to Muncy PA is in order…


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Freddo,

I recently (last month) got the G0457. I also have a basement workshop. The saw comes in 2 boxes., one with the base and one with the rerst of the saw. I used a dolly and had some help but it was not a big deal to get it down the steps. The heaviest box was the one with the saw but you can lighten it by taking out the upper saw body and moving it seperately. The other items in the box are heavy, motor, cast iron table. Contact me if you want specifics, I would be glad to help.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Freddo the saw comes in two boxes…with a dolly you should have not problem taking down but i would have a extra set of hand in the process. I've had the G0457 for about a month now and would say with out a second guess it the best purchase in my shop. With the timber wolf blade it cut just remarkable, and I really like the tall re-saw fence. Also it is remarkably quiet, good luck on your purchase and thanks for reading and your kind comments…Blkcherry


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. After posting (and i was up late) I downloaded the manual for the saw and saw the unassembled pieces. I don't see a problem any longer getting one into my shop. Also - I'll take your suggestion for help moving the large parts and I know some heavy lifters that would be happy to help me out.

I too have read i the past that the OEM blades never cut well and will look into the Timber Wolf blades too.

Now I just need to save up the funds and pray for a sale. I've been waiting so long - I suppose I can wait for a sale too.

Thanks again guys! You were all a great help!


----------

